# Help



## jammallnyte (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, I know I am a jackhole.... I unrooted my phone to get the official release and had an issue. Kept getting a google service error, and stupidly choose to try to update the phone via kies and that did not fix it. So I tried to oden to stock again and I selected the right PDA file but for some reason added a PIT(when I wasn't suppose to), odin froze and closed and now my phone is black. there it nothing not even lite up buttons but when I plug it in to my computer the PC dings like it picks it up. I know my phone is dead but figured I would ask if there was a magic trick to save it. Any thoughts??


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Check out galaxys2root.com they have an unbrick for our phone.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rizur (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you get into either recovery or download mode?

If not, then you could try a USB jig (from ebay), if that fails to boot you into download mode then the only option is a JTAG repair from a reputable store or Samsung Repair Centre.


----------

